# Need A Conversion Utility To Convert SQLite File To csv



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I have files stored in SQLite format 3.

I want to convert the files to csv format.

I downloaded sqlitebrowser-1.2.1 to view the files but the last part of each record, a text paragraph does not show up in sqlitebrowser. Is there a conversion program to directly convert the SQLite file to a csv format?


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I just tried downloading and accessing the records using SQLiteSpy_1.5.2 and got the same result. All the parts of the record show up except the text paragraph.


----------

